# If you could only have one tube amp, what would it be?



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

H all,

You may remember how I sold all my tube amps recently and said I was going to be happy with my Quilter. It made sense at the time; I rarely play at any volume over 90 dB to save what's left of my hearing, and when I do play louder I've got a ridiculous set of hearing protection on so I can barely hear what I'm playing. My musical taste has gone almost (but not quite) completely acoustic, though I do find I love big thick clean tones from my 5th AVE and Tele neck pups. 

With a bit of time on my hands (recovering from surgery, though still working from home), and playing the absolute shit out of my Guild D-25, Larrivee OM-40, and aforementioned 5th Ave, my thoughts wander during long Teams meetings to small mid powered, hand wired tube amps. And from a previous post, since it's Rocktober, I could spread out the pain a little.

So what would you recommend? Tone is thick clean Jazz to classic country/folk clean (but not bitting treble, I've never liked that and my ears can't take it anymore). Dirty for me is the edge of breakup and I have couple of drive pedals to push it when needed. I want a smaller footprint and weight under 35 if possible. Reverb and Trem are nice, but not required. I think I need on amp tone controls (so 5f2a vs 5f1, for example) and want hand wired (get off my lawn). Budget would be up to $3500 but I know myself; I'm happier spending less. And used is an option; the Rocktober payment thing is a nice incentive but not required. 

What would you suggest?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

If you can find something like my Mesa you’ll probably be happy 😊 maybe I’m a little bias but I like it a whole lot more than my twin 😂 my telecaster sounds fantastic through the Mesa and you can get smooth jazz tones with the single 15


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Good luck finding the amp that meets your needs!

Possibly some version of a Princeton Reverb?

Following with interest.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> My Mesa


Weight under 35 lbs?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

This is where I would defer to @Alan Small for ideas. He likely has more experience with modern tube amps like you're describing than anyone I know.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

get a Princeton of some sort. Done.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> If you can find something like my Mesa you’ll probably be happy 😊 maybe I’m a little bias but I like it a whole lot more than my twin 😂 my telecaster sounds fantastic through the Mesa and you can get smooth jazz tones with the single 15


I agree my Mesa Fillmore 50 combo for one amp. Although for the OP it doesn't meet the criteria for handwired (if what he means is PTP) Also a little over the weight requirement at 44 pounds although has a small footprint. Everything else fits the requirements.
You could go for the head version and choice of cabinet to solve the weight issue.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Weight under 35 lbs?


Lol must have missed that 😂. It won’t surprise me if the speakers weighed close to that


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

nbs2005 said:


> my thoughts wander during long Teams meetings to small mid powered, hand wired tube amps


Lol, same here.

Have a look at the One Watt Plus from Milkman. I really love mine. Sure there's no reverb or trem, but pedals do that so well. The Milkman is super light weight. So easy to transport. It's the perfect home volume for me. One day it accidentally ended up at a band practice on a back deck. It was able to keep up volume-wise. So there's lots on tap (not completely clean, of course).

Axe and You Shall Receive have it listed but it's not clear to me if it's in stock: https://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/product/milkman-sound-one-watt-plus-combo

If you were closer, I'd lend you mine.

Post edit: re-reading your post, you're looking at L&M products only?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

How about a new Vintage AC10 SRT.

https://www.henryamps.com/srt


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My 57 Custom Champ got the most use when there were jams to go to and at home as well so I’d have to keep that one. It has a lot of grit for the songs that I do.

Lately though I’m using a Katana 100 mk2 as a low volume couch amp. The 12 speaker seems to fill the room without having to be too loud and the computer settings allow for dialing in sounds at low volume that you’d have to crank a tube amp go get.

I haven’t tried the Katana at jam volumes but if it works well there then it would be a pretty good all round amp for $500.00.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Anything from Victoria. Vintage tone, modern reliability.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Right now it would be my Milkman Creamer. Otherwise it would be my 1980 Fender Princeton Reverb.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have sold everything and play exclusively thru a Stephenson Standard into his FV cab with an AllTone speaker. (Radial EFX router allows me to bring in the London Power Super Standard Preamp for any other sounds I might need at any volume.) I see the price is way up -- almost double. So glad I bought when I did. It was supposed to be the "ultimate" versatile amp and it took about ten years to realize that is exactly what it is. Everything else is gone except for a solid state back-up. Six-month wait and $1500 deposit now.


----------



## Hell Hound (Oct 31, 2015)

Maybe this would work for you ~ *Bogner Duende 15w 1x10 Combo*


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have been through many amps throughout my over 50 years of gear.

Too my surprise, my Mesa 5:25 plus combo with a speaker change to a Jensen Tornado Neo, covers just about all the basic needs, in an acceptable size, weight, and price range. I bought it two months old, used, for what I now consider a steal. The V30 speaker wasn’t even broken in, and is not a match for this amp, in my opinion, at least that’s what my ears told me.

I A/B compared this amp, near endlessly against all of what I thought were keepers. I managed to eventually sell off a dozen great amps. The little Mesa can match, or exceed. Add a closedback widebody Mesa cab, and the amp sounds even bigger. Quiet play is easy, with 5, 15, 25 watts, switchable, and great master volume/gain controls. Great foot switch, built in EQ, and boost. No attenuator needed, the master and gain controls are that good.

It out champs a blackface Champ. It does Princeton and more. The 25 Dynawatt setting and an extra cab is near as full as my Mesa F100 212 was, but even more versatile. The big Mesa had two V30’s and it was awesome, but 100 plus pounds.

If this was my only amp, I could easily be content.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The Percolator: a true one-tube amp. It uses a 6AF11, compactron from the ole colour TV days. The 6AF11 contains a high-mu triode (input-stage), a medium-mu triode (driver-stage) and a pentode (output-stage).










*6AF11*​


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Carr Rambler? Not sure about weight, but that sounds close to what you're describing.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

The 1959 Gibson GA-77 I just recapped. But L&M probably doesn’t have a lot of those…


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

Vintage blackface fender vibrolux - This one will be buried with me.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

@nbs2005, IMHO, you'd love a Swart AST -- either the original AST or AST Pro.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Overwhelmed and confused yet?


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stephenson Deluxe 30; you can do anything you want with it, and at any volume level. And it's made in Canada.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Chalk up another one here for a Fender Princeton Reverb (head only). I might get someone to commission a build for me.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks all for the replies; really appreciate the feedback.

I had a Mesa Cali Tweed head for awhile. Nice amp, but a lot more amp size/weight than I want at the moment.

Milkman stuff always looks interesting.

@DaddyDog , I'd take you up on that but I can't lift anything over 10 pounds for the next 3 weeks. Good thing I'm not an LP player :-D

Dave ( @greco ), while a bit overwhelming (I've heard about some amps I didn't know existed) I'm hearing some repeat suggestions that make a lot of sense; basically a Princeton like object. Walter ( @Wardo ), you're suggestion of a Katana is probably the smartest one given where I am in my musical journey right now. But clearly the pull of the glowing bottles is far to strong and is making me consider foolish things ;-).

The Stephenson amps look amazing. There's a used one on reverb for $4500 US and you can order a new combo for $3800 US. They must be real nice and I'm glad those of you who got them early are enjoying them at I hope much better pricing.

The Princeton idea seems to make the most sense and has come up the most. I'm going to talk to a few local builders and see what's available. BTW, the L&M thing was just a catalyst as I'm now guessing I won't get an amp from them.

Keep the suggestions/conversation coming. 

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Out of all my amps, if there could be only one? My Deluxe Reverb... not too loud, not too big, carry it with one hand. Perfect fit for me. I've played a LOT of amps over the years and own(ed) lots of classics but the one that's never leaving is the Deluxe Reverb. For the price range you're looking at you can afford a vintage piece that's been serviced and is ready for another 40 or 50 years.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Neil Young's 1957 Fender Deluxe.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Skip all that, get a fractal FM3 and a powered 10" speaker. You'll have all the amp tones you want in a small package and wont need to blow your ears out, worry about attenuation, or worry that the seasonal changes are affecting amp performance.


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a handmade 5F2a clone that I really like, it’s in a tweed deluxe reverb and is the amp I play the most in my basement when the children’s and wife are asleep


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Doesn't help the OP, but if I could have only one it would be a vintage Hiwatt.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

so many great amps can fit the bill for your requirements...

milkman one watt(et plus), half pint; headstrong Lil King; two rock cardiff; princeton(classic goodness)...

all 12 watts "ish" or less gets you happy ears, fingers and inspiration

i play my milkman one watt at home and gigs the most because of its ideal light weight and wonderful clean to single ended harmonic edge pure tube tone(s)...


----------



## NoEncores (Sep 23, 2018)

by the answers so far this thread could easily be renamed, "tell me what amp you own" lol.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> Doesn't help the OP, but if I could have only one it would be a vintage Hiwatt.


If I had a roadie at my beck n' call, I'd like to have my Hylight era, Custom 100 half stack back.

Of the few amps that I do have, the only tube is a Traynor Ironhorse 15/40w EL34.
Simple, basic. Gain, bass, treb, master. Switch from clean/pure/solo. 
A case to sling it over your shoulder. Cab in one hand, guitar in the other.
Couldn't be happier with my choice.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

well, I sold all of my amps last winter after purchasing what I think is the final amp. The biggest surprise, excellent full tone at low volume and yet designed for the stage. One day I will be able to do that again too.
Excellent amp for pedals as well.
Dr.Z Z master, 26 watts, 310 speaker configuration, 3D tone.
The amp has sat in this exact spot since unboxing last Dec (2020)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> The Percolator: a true one-tube amp. It uses a 6AF11, compactron from the ole colour TV days. The 6AF11 contains a high-mu triode (input-stage), a medium-mu triode (driver-stage) and a pentode (output-stage).
> 
> View attachment 384103
> 
> ...


That's quite the tube! I was impressed by the ECL86, which has a preamp and power-amp stage in one package, but this ups the game by a notch.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Paul Running said:


> The Percolator: a true one-tube amp. It uses a 6AF11, compactron from the ole colour TV days. The 6AF11 contains a high-mu triode (input-stage), a medium-mu triode (driver-stage) and a pentode (output-stage).
> 
> View attachment 384103
> 
> ...


Dam, sounds good but I'm fresh out of 12 pin sockets 


And what's my perfect tube amp? I'm still looking, I'll be sure to let you know when I settle down on one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Out of all my amps, if there could be only one? My Deluxe Reverb... not too loud, not too big, carry it with one hand. Perfect fit for me. I've played a LOT of amps over the years and own(ed) lots of classics but the one that's never leaving is the Deluxe Reverb. For the price range you're looking at you can afford a vintage piece that's been serviced and is ready for another 40 or 50 years.


In his tube amp book, the late Aspen Pittman has his list of top-ten all-time great amps. The blackface Deluxe is on that list. I'm pleased to say my two ragamuffins are as well.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

Fully under the ”what amps I own” section, a while back I bought a Chris Stapleton brownface Princeton, and expected it to be my everyday amp. Damned though if I don’t still use my little 57 Custom Champ with vintage tubes 90% of the time. The Princeton is great (!), but it’s hard to beat the little Champ for home play.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Two Rock Studio Signature


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

I would very much recommend the Carr amps for what you describe. His attenuators really make sense for low volume stuff. I love my Skylark for Tweedy breakup, but maybe check out the new Super Bee or Sportsman. Electric Mojo carries them new, but they turn up with some regularity here. I’ve grabbed two of them for good prices used.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

two additional contenders...

tone king gremlin

koch SE6 and SE12


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Grab and go, the Headstrong Lil King is a good fit; weight, price and added bonus of Trem and verb meets your requirements. I was looking at the one at Folkway Music but they don't ship.

If you're having hearing issues, going digital is pretty hard to beat for lower volume playing. ymmv.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Another Doctor Zed to consider is the Cure. I have the 1x12 combo and love the tone. 
No reverb or trem but it has an effects loop and only weighs about 35 lbs.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Deluxe Reverb


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> Dam, sounds good but I'm fresh out of 12 pin sockets
> 
> 
> And what's my perfect tube amp? I'm still looking, I'll be sure to let you know when I settle down on one.


They have the complete kit here, some other interesting gear too:


https://zeppelindesignlabs.com/product/percolator-2w-amp-kit/


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

A Tone King Imperial or Sky King (a bit heavier than your wish list) offers blackface, tweed and plexi architecture alongside built-in attenuation. I sold 6 other amps after getting the Sky King, if that's any kind of endorsement, and I've yet to have an amp come through my shop that I liked more. Will, at @la grange guitar workshop


----------



## Gasman (Dec 13, 2018)

nbs2005 said:


> H all,
> 
> You may remember how I sold all my tube amps recently and said I was going to be happy with my Quilter. It made sense at the time; I rarely play at any volume over 90 dB to save what's left of my hearing, and when I do play louder I've got a ridiculous set of hearing protection on so I can barely hear what I'm playing. My musical taste has gone almost (but not quite) completely acoustic, though I do find I love big thick clean tones from my 5th AVE and Tele neck pups.
> 
> ...





FatStrat2 said:


> Chalk up another one here for a Fender Princeton Reverb (head only). I might get someone to commission a build for me.


----------



## Gasman (Dec 13, 2018)

nbs2005 said:


> H all,
> 
> You may remember how I sold all my tube amps recently and said I was going to be happy with my Quilter. It made sense at the time; I rarely play at any volume over 90 dB to save what's left of my hearing, and when I do play louder I've got a ridiculous set of hearing protection on so I can barely hear what I'm playing. My musical taste has gone almost (but not quite) completely acoustic, though I do find I love big thick clean tones from my 5th AVE and Tele neck pups.
> 
> ...





FatStrat2 said:


> Chalk up another one here for a Fender Princeton Reverb (head only). I might get someone to commission a build for me.


----------



## Gasman (Dec 13, 2018)

64' HW Princeton Reverb!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> A Tone King Imperial or Sky King (a bit heavier than your wish list) offers blackface, tweed and plexi architecture alongside built-in attenuation. I sold 6 other amps after getting the Sky King, if that's any kind of endorsement, and I've yet to have an amp come through my shop that I liked more. Will, at @la grange guitar workshop



Do you have one of the sky kings that Mark built before BAD came along and changed it? I remember trying out a Sky King out in Scott's basement (axeandyoushallreceive) and being blown away. Unfortunately I made the wrong decision to buy the metropolitan. Fast forward a few years and I bought one after BAD made changes. Instead of solid pine cab was baltic birch adding considerable weight. As for tone it wasn't what I remember. Likely the lack of an FX loop would have had me move it anyway.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Alex said:


> Grab and go, the Headstrong Lil King is a good fit; weight, price and added bonus of Trem and verb meets your requirements. I was looking at the one at Folkway Music but they don't ship.
> 
> If you're having hearing issues, going digital is pretty hard to beat for lower volume playing. ymmv.


Sherwood in KW is the new "local" Southern Ontario Headstrong dealer...folkway is outta the brand apparently


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Alan Small said:


> Sherwood in KW is the new "local" Southern Ontario Headstrong dealer...folkway is outta the brand apparently


I think there were at least 2 headstrong amps on the floor when I was there last Saturday.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Budda said:


> I think there were at least 2 headstrong amps on the floor when I was there last
> 
> i see one on their website and Headstrong site shows only Sherwood now as an Ontario dealer....anyway...more the merrier!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

"Headstrong Lil' King Blond/Oxblood | Folkway" https://folkwaymusic.com/new-instruments/item/id.3240


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

What Alan said ^

or









Fender Musical Instruments - '64 Custom Princeton Reverb


Fender Musical Instruments - '64 Custom Princeton Reverb




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Paul Running said:


> They have the complete kit here, some other interesting gear too:
> 
> 
> https://zeppelindesignlabs.com/product/percolator-2w-amp-kit/


I found a drawing yesterday using two of those 6AF11tubes in push/pull. Looked very interesting. 

I love learning about that "new to me" oddball stuff. 
Thanks for the education


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@nbs2005 let me know if you want to check out the axe fx 3 some time.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Here's one that goes under the radar. 2 channel amp that is very very versatile. Incredibulous cleans and nice mixeable 6V6 and EL84 gain. Separate reverb for each channel and ... well, see for yourself.


























Egnater Rebel-30: 30-Watt All-Tube Head Features


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> Do you have one of the sky kings that Mark built before BAD came along and changed it? I remember trying out a Sky King out in Scott's basement (axeandyoushallreceive) and being blown away. Unfortunately I made the wrong decision to buy the metropolitan. Fast forward a few years and I bought one after BAD made changes. Instead of solid pine cab was baltic birch adding considerable weight. As for tone it wasn't what I remember. Likely the lack of an FX loop would have had me move it anyway.


Yes, I have have a 1st generation Sky King with the Celestion Creamback 65 and 4ohm/8ohm outs and different brand(s) of tubes. Most of those original tubes have been replaced by Preferred Series from thetubestore, and it sounds great. I have people come over all the time to A/B their amps against mine when making buying decisions about amps or guitars. Part of the secret sauce is a second extension cab loaded with an Eminence Legend 1258 for gooey American sounds. The celestion and eminence are very different.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

When I went small I found a Laney Cub 10. Bare bones but sweet tones, both nifty and thrifty.

It appears they've been discontinued, but Laney has other worthy considerations.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Budda said:


> I think there were at least 2 headstrong amps on the floor when I was there last Saturday.


Got an email from Sherwood last week with their Fall discount code promo for 10% off. Could be a good time to grab one for those who are interested


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> Yes, I have have a 1st generation Sky King with the Celestion Creamback 65 and 4ohm/8ohm outs and different brand(s) of tubes. Most of those original tubes have been replaced by Preferred Series from thetubestore, and it sounds great. I have people come over all the time to A/B their amps against mine when making buying decisions about amps or guitars. Part of the secret sauce is a second extension cab loaded with an Eminence Legend 1258 for gooey American sounds. The celestion and eminence are very different.


those Legend speakers are like secret sauce for american vintage tone


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Xevyn said:


> Got an email from Sherwood last week with their Fall discount code promo for 10% off. Could be a good time to grab one for those who are interested


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Back in my touring days, a 1980 Super Reverb was my only amp. I've since replaced it with this 68 (modded to 65 specs). It's a larger amp but works at lower volumes and can cover just about any style with the right pedals (and any style where you want clean without any pedals at all).


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

*Quick Overview*Build LocationHand-Wired In Petaluma, CA with the World's Finest MaterialsWattageMulti-Watt™ 10, 45 or 90 (Channel Assignable) Power Tube Type4x6L6 (or EL-34)Channels & Modes3 Channels / 9 ModesMode Voicings / StylesCh. 1 = Clean, Fat or Tweed
Ch. 2 = Edge, Crunch or Mark I™
Ch. 3 = Mark IIC+™, Mark IV™ or ExtremeGraphic EQ / Reverb / FX / SoloReverb, FX Loop & SoloFootswitchable FunctionsCh. 1, 2, 3, Solo, Reverb, FX Loop, Graphic EQ, MuteSpeaker(s) & Impedance1 - 8 Ohm Celestion Custom 90 / Total Load = 8 Ohms Weight65 Lbs.Dimensions18 3/4" H x 22 3/4" W x 11 1/2" DAvailable FormatsHead & 1x12 Combo


----------



## Zebjo (Jun 9, 2021)

This is always an interesting question, and obviously we have to account for personal style, as well as the particular needs we have for that one, single amp. I'm an old guy, amp repair tech, former bar musician, and mostly rhythm oriented player, and I simply cannot do without nice, big clean tones. At the same time, I don't want an amp that sounds constipated or like it can't "breathe", so.... there is an awful lot to be said for a nice black/silver-face era Fender Pro Reverb or Super Reverb. If you can go smaller or want more break up, you start looking at the Deluxe Reverb or perhaps a Princeton (which is a unique amp in the Fender line). If you only need studio level cleans with amazing break up, then not many amps do it better than a tweed Deluxe. There are plenty of great amps, but to me Fender remains the gold standard, the basis from which we compare. Just for the record, my favorite bar-gigging amp of all time is the Vox AC30, and I do think it is important to get an old one, or at least a hand-wired. They are really touchy amps and not many builders do them justice. I have used and loved many others, but hey "only one" is a tough conversation, and those are my first thoughts. Rock on, friends!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

…


----------

